

Pay for your mobile purchases by signing on the screen of your smartphone - tomschouteden
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/20/sign2pay/

======
minimaxir
This submission was vote-manipulated:
[https://twitter.com/Sign2Pay/status/524531115428950016](https://twitter.com/Sign2Pay/status/524531115428950016)

~~~
tomschouteden
wasn't aware that asking people to support us actually counts as manipulating.
people are still free to choose to upvote or not.

~~~
minimaxir
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8461504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8461504)

~~~
tomschouteden
didn't see that, should be included on the welcome page. tweet removed.

------
thejustini
This can't happen soon enough. Mobile payment options in EU suck.

------
jonifico
Awesome initiative! Real potential in the long run.

------
RubenEvens
Up and signed off! Awesome!

------
tomschouteden
thanks guys. happy to answer any questions you guys may have.

------
pizzamogul
I'd use it.

------
ransbottyn
Way to go!

------
remcojanssen
awesome :-)

